# jl 650-csi



## foamerdave (Mar 9, 2008)

So are these a good as I thought they sounded or do you think there is better to be had for under 200. 
O and is there anyone here that lives in Se PA that might have some OZ Victors installed. I have read that these are an outstanding mid priced speaker but can't find anyone that has them in stock. Would love to listen to a set


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

this doesn't belong here.


----------



## foamerdave (Mar 9, 2008)

ok sorry but where should I post it thanks Dave


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

foamerdave said:


> ok sorry but where should I post it thanks Dave


Hi Dave 
I see your new here. Me to ,anyway it goes in mobil audio
Also read the post near the top of gen audio. It says "the diyma msg"
It's a better start point.


----------

